# Galere et plantage windows MAC 21.5 mi 2011



## bozondehill (30 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour,
J'ai un mac mi 2011 , sur lequel j'avais au début installé windows10 sans aucuns probleme. Apres avoir passé sous Hight Sierra avec un SSD, je souhaite re installer Windows10, et là c'est la grosse galere.
J'ai suivi les conseils de ce forum voici ma conclusion.
1> Boot Camp ne me propose pas d'installation depuis un ISO, il me propose par contre d'installé W7 et W8, je décoche donc cette option.
2> J'ai dont démarré la procédure BootCamp pour télécharger les derniers drivers , j'ai créé une clef USB windows 10 bootable à partir de l'ISO WINDOWS, copié les drivers Boot Camp sur la même clef USB W10, et j'ai partition manuellement mon SSD, en créant une partition WINDOWS10 formatée en FAT DOS depuis l'utilitaire disk de IOS.
3> reboot du Mac , touche MENU enfoncé, sélection de la clef USB W10 (UFI) et la procédure de windows démarre, choix de la partition......ect, windows s'installe, mais:
tout fonctionne sauf le clavier
Je decide de refaire l'installation, et la toujours pas de clavier, windows démarre, mais plante écran bleu.

Voilà ou j'en suis , les différentes installations que j'ai faites, alternent entre ces deux défauts........je suis bloqué.
Merci pour votre aide.  (iso téléchargées: Win10_1903_V2_French_x64)


----------



## bozondehill (31 Octobre 2019)

Bon je m'auto réponds ca pourra servir à quelqu'un.
En résumé sur MAC mi 2011 OS Hight Sierre
1 créer une partition win10 en FATdos de 150Go
2 mettre une clef usb, lancer boot camp , et décocher installation de windows, cela aura pour effet de copier uniquement les derniers drivers Boot Camp sur la clef
3 faire une clef usb bootable sous un PC windows en utilisant l'utilitaire microsoft, perso j'ai testé avec cette iso:  Win10_1709_French_x64.iso.  les autres m'ont causé des plantage
4 une fois la clef windows crée, copiez les drivers bootcamp
5inserrer la clef dans le MAC, redémarrer avec altMENU enfoncer, choisissez USB UFI, et l'installation de windows démarre, choisir la partition crée, formater et suivez les instructions.
A ce stade le clavier apple et sourie ne sont détecté, j'ai donc utiliser clavier et sourie usb
6 une fois windows installer, aller sur la clef USB, Boot Camp, et exécuter setup.exe
7 redémarré, tout doit fonctionner, sauf le clavier
8 aller dans les périphériques bluetooth, rechercher clavier BT, windows va trouver le clavier Apple et demander un code pin. Avec le clavier USB, taper 123123 puis connecter, et immédiatement sur le clavier Apple taper 123123 puis entrer, ca  est le couplage est fait.
9 rechercher clavier dans windows, et remplacer le clavier Francois par le clavier Francois (Apple) pour avoir le bon tapage des touches.
Good luck


----------



## bozondehill (31 Octobre 2019)

Bonjour 
A force de tripoter, quand je démarre en boot windows, j'ai cette écran qui apparait, je clique sur le premier, c'est pas grave mais c'est chiant, comment supprimer ce truc? merci


----------

